# English Setters



## khehr

I was just wondering everybodies thoughts about field breed English Setters.
I myself have 2 and they are great hunting dogs and have more love to give then any one person can handle, so why dont people like these dogs.

please post pics for everyone to see.


----------



## Large munsterlander1

I run Large munsterlanders but i have always been interested in setters. The one thing that makes me shy away from them is the fact they can be hard headed. I am not sure if this is true or just hearsay, but i have yet to find out for myself.


----------



## Bobm

they are not any more or less hard headed than other bird dogs, that's a individual thing more than a breed trait.

Setters mature slowly, learn things forever without need for review once they get it, and I've personally hunted over one a guy I know has that was 18 years old at the time and still ranged like any normal 5 year old dog. They can live along time.

Very nice dogs.

They do pick up burrs like magnets.


----------



## gonehuntin'

I think most people love setters. That being said, I'd probably never own another one. The ears are tough to maintain, they don't like snow balls in their feet, they are prone to be a tad "growly", they have low cold water tolerance, and some plain don't like to retrieve.

They're loving, beautiful dog's, but to me, more suited to a grouse woods than any other place. That is strictly a personal opinion and sure as heck, anyone with a setter will argue about it.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Love mine! He hunts hard all day every day. He will keep hunting till he is bloody, and he will go alittle more after that! This will be the first year without my female as she lost the battle with cancer, I am looking at finding another, but fir this year it will be just one!

The male I have now is way different then the female, she was actually tougher headed then he is... He is about the most personable dog I have ever seen.









Always at my side!


----------



## khehr

the thing with english setter is that it is not that they are being hard headed its that they are very strong willed dogs and as far as maturing slow all the setters i have hunted behind have been about nine to ten months old when they were started and did a excellent job of hunting right out of the box.
So I think that is a bad rap laid on the english setters and they with retrieve with some work. The thing with english setters or at least the ones i hunt around is if u teach them their basic obedience their natural instincts will do the rest.


----------



## mmartin

I have 2 setters and wouldn't trade them for the world, very affectionate,good with kids-a little high strung, but what more do you want when hunting all day. I agree about natural instinct, My male never had any whoa training, just got him good on a lead and he will hold point all day long with out breaking. He won't retrieve or go in water, but that is what my lab is for. My female setter thou loves the water.


----------



## Redbone and Redtick Crazy

I love English Setters but I can't afford em!! would like to get one!!


----------



## shrades

I also have two of them. I am a converted lab guy. With upland game mainly pheasants in Iowa they are great and also are great around my kids. I enjoy the size over the labs. Shrades 8)


----------



## desert setter

Looks like everthing has been hit right on the nail! Late maturing, lots of love to kids and other animals ( if you have a mean setter check the breeding or look in the mirror), can be great retrievers and some do take more work than others, let thier instincts take over, ect. I have two Havelock/ Tomoka bred dogs and have no reason to ever leave those lines. As a kid back east I had an ACK Ryman/Hemlock dog, I like the field lines athletism, the only advantage I gave to my other dog was willingness to swim in frozen rivers. To many they are an unknown, and that is fine to me, I hope it keeps them from the problems the Irish setters had 20 or 30 years ago and all the health problems labs have now thanks to all the puppy mill jerks looking to make a buck.


----------



## ND decoy

I have hunted with 3 setters and have enjoyed hunting behind these dogs. I don't believe lumping all dogs from one breed in to a catagory is an accurate description of a dog.

A couple of things that I have noticed in the setters is that they have the most stylish pointing style of all pointing dogs that I have hunted behind. Also the setters that I have hunted with range bigger than any other breed I have hunted with. For my hunting style I am not a big fan of big running dogs. The setter seems more suited for grouse hunting and lighter cover and warmer weather, than hunting pheasants in heavy cover and cold weather like my wire hair.

Over all very nice dogs and very stylish and fast just too damn pretty for me.


----------



## shrades

Most setters that I know come in two groups big running dogs or close working ones. My 4 year old female that came out of the Tekoa line is a close worker, and holds dead on point. The female that I kept out of her litter is alot different. bigger runner covers alot more ground than her mom, but when on point you can't get a better looking tricolor. I hunt both in nasty weather and some of the thickest stuff we have. But I agree with the other forum writer, they are not fond of getting in water.


----------



## mmartin

I think the getting wet thing goes from dog to dog. I have had three setters and two of them loved the water. My male that I have now will only get his feet wet. My female is a different story, she plows right in and lays down. You would thonk she was a lab.


----------



## khehr

Hey everybody please post pics of your setters I would like to see your english setters

Thanks 
khehr


----------



## gonehuntin'




----------



## 94NDTA




----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

All of the action hunting shots are downsized and I can't get them back! I will try and work on them more, till then here are some random shots!


----------



## khehr

my 2 Quincy and Mollie




























ollie


----------



## 94NDTA

Chase. RIP


----------



## redlabel

*Molly:*










Pointing a dove at the bird feeder. This point had been going for over 5 minutes before the photo was taken.


----------



## millerperch

I know I'm biased...but Ryman setters rock! I've owned britts in the past(love them)...just can't get over how quick Clyde is to learn, how well behaved he is in the house(just turned 1) and how interested he is in hunting and everything outside. Ryman's are close working dogs, which is what I was looking for.
























[/img]


----------



## NDdoubleA77

Nellie. She just had pups on Friday (sept.19) if anyone is interested. $200 in Minot, ND. 3 males like her and 2 male tricolors, 1 female tri.


----------



## NDdoubleA77




----------



## khehr

great pic guys some very beautiful animals thanks


----------



## aerlandson

Just became a member and thought I would reply! I have a 5 yr old English Setter (Female-Tri-color). I wouldn't trade for anything else right now... I haven't had any problems other than a few cuts from hidden barbwire fences. I primarily only hunt in MN (Home) and also travel to Nebraska once or twice a year. Reading everybody elses post's, I would have to say that the burs, and snowballs are a problem when the snow gets deep. She is the only setter that I have hunted behind. She does range farther than what I have seen from GSP's but she gets the job done. The first two hunting season's she wouldn't retreive, but the last three seasons she has taught herself to retrieve and retrieves pretty much to hand. (Likes to drop them right before I reach.) I struggled teaching her to retrieve, because she doesn't have the slight interest in dummy's of any kind. I have even tried frozen pheasants, but doesn't have an interest in those either.

Great with kid's, great house dog. Keeps to herself, and just rests on the couch unless we're outside.


----------

